# Ordered Tapes



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

I ordered the tapes on Monday and haven't had any email confirming the order and now money has been taken from my Credit Card yet.... How long does it usually take?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You should have had confirmation by now; I have forwarded this information for you!


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Do you mean that you have forwarded this on to them??Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes Spoon, I have told them that you have placed an order; they always respond with a personal email when an order is received; so this means that they have not yet received the order. You should get verification very soon. If not, then email Mike at TimeLineServices###aol.com and put "Order Verification" in the subject. Hope this helps, and thank you for your patience.


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks heaps for your help


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Spoon, and enjoy your journey!







JeanG


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Great news.The start of a new beginning.Keep us posted.


----------

